# Do you use heat press vinyl on flannel pants?



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

I am interested in the Boxercraft flannel pants... Does anyone heat press vinyl on them? More specially my hottest item is the GlitterFlake or Bling vinyl... will it stick ok to flannel?? Would like to add these to items available while we are on the road.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

yes & yes, no problems, however some of the bling will not show up to good, at least in my opinion, I assume you mean rhinestones?


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

mfatty500 said:


> yes & yes, no problems, however some of the bling will not show up to good, at least in my opinion, I assume you mean rhinestones?


 no I meant the bling vinyl from imprintables... like glitterflake...


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

The Spectra Bling should stick without a problem!


----------



## Quarter (Aug 19, 2015)

Did you ever try the glitter flake on flannel?


----------

